# Titanium Wire for coil



## hands (16/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (16/10/14)

? Arent heated Ti fumes toxic?


----------



## Natheer Mallick (16/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> ? Arent heated Ti fumes toxic?


To be honest, I thought so too


----------



## crack2483 (16/10/14)

Its obviously virgin ti guys. Come on.






Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffnpuff (16/10/14)

crack2483 said:


> Its obviously virgin ti guys. Come on.


? Could you please enlighten a layman like me.


----------



## crack2483 (16/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> ? Could you please enlighten a layman like me.



Wow. Completely wrong thread!

Virgin kanthal= untouched and free of any impurities.


----------



## crack2483 (16/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> ? Could you please enlighten a layman like me.



Oops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (16/10/14)

I've got a spool of Nickel Titanium wire here that I've had some thoughts about ..


----------



## Natheer Mallick (16/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> I've got a spool of Nickel Titanium wire here that I've had some thoughts about ..


Please elaborate?


----------



## JakesSA (17/10/14)

Thoughts about vaping with NiTiNol ..  The coil that changes shape with heat!


----------



## Natheer Mallick (17/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Thoughts about vaping with NiTiNol ..  The coil that changes shape with heat!


Lol I meant what are your thoughts?


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Lol I meant what are your thoughts?


To build a shape shifting coil?


----------

